# Key Fob Battery



## 35mphspeedlimit

On the way to the Airport this morning the key battery low notification flashed up. On returning to Guernsey tonight it repeated the message. I then went to the shop on the way home and noticed the car didn't lock. When I tried to restart to go home it refused so I had to hold the fob against the side of the steering column to get it to start. It then constantly beeped and asked if the key was still in the car all the way home! Now swopped keys and expect a new battery will not be cheap?


----------



## Pat27

CR2032 , you can get a couple of Duracell's on eBay for just over £2


----------



## Shug750S

You own a TTS and are worried about the cost of a fob battery?

Batteries are about £6 for a pack of 4 on eBay or any local B&Q for a couple of quid..

Jeezzz...


----------



## Edinburra

Tell us all, how long have you had this car?


----------



## caney

Audi use shit panosonic ones! Mine did the same this week on a 18 month old RS3


----------



## Venom7000

Dude dont sweat it! The batteries, like everyone else said, are 2£-3£ tops. (even cheaper if you want the low capacity ones)

Buy an extra pac and leave it in your glove box. (its sufficiently warm inside it to keep the battery healthy). Thats what I did.
CR2032 is what you need. 

p.s- I dont understand why ever manufacturer in the world uses these shitty Panasonic batteries (my Mercedes SLK also has them). They are very bad in terms of capacity!!! :roll:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

And there was me thinking Audi were waiting to sting me for a replacement one..........

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Shug750S

35mphspeedlimit said:


> And there was me thinking Audi were waiting to sting me for a replacement one..........
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys.


Audi may well sting you

Just get a battery and change it yourself. Plenty of videos on you tube, takes seconds...


----------



## ZephyR2

The perceived wisdom is that you should alternate using your 2 key fobs every 6 months or so to get the best battery life out of them both.


----------



## keithS

Venom7000 said:


> p.s- I dont understand why ever manufacturer in the world uses these shitty Panasonic batteries (my Mercedes SLK also has them). They are very bad in terms of capacity!!! :roll:


Where do you get that idea from?

http://www.cr2032.co/

The problem is chinese copies which are rubbish.


----------



## daddow

If you ever get stuck find somewhere to warm the battery it will work for a while, this works with all batteries including your remotes at home, roll these in your fingers.


----------



## suzannec

My A3 recently started flashing at me so I popped into Audi and they charged me £4 to replace the battery. Expensive considering I could buy a whole pack for that but it was on my way home!


----------



## ZephyR2

Used to be you had something like 15 seconds from taking out the old battery to inserting the new one before the fob lost all its settings and had to be reprogrammed. Is that not necessary now?


----------



## EvilTed

ZephyR2 said:


> Used to be you had something like 15 seconds from taking out the old battery to inserting the new one before the fob lost all its settings and had to be reprogrammed. Is that not necessary now?


Almost certainly not the case now.
My fob started moaning at me last week so I changed the battery (had some CR2032s lying about) I was suitably chilled about the whole thing to the point where I didn't note which way the caddy came out of the fob and it took me well over 15 seconds to try it each way 5 times before realising it needed a pretty good push to click in to place.


----------



## deeve

Both my batteries failed within a couple of days of the other, almost 2 years old. Doesn't seem to take much of a voltage drop to not work. 2.7v against 3v new and I had to use the emergency key.
Just bought a couple of new batteries to replace them, hopefully all will work again.,


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

£3.57 for the battery at Audi and fitted it for me too, although didn't look all that difficult.


----------



## Homie

I jumped out of the car today to close the garage door, the key was in my jacket pocket, when I got back in the car the key fob battery low warning light came on. I turned off the engine and tried it again, no warning light this time, likewise when I came home again no problem. The car is onl9 9 month old, is it likely to be the battery ?.


----------



## EvilTed

Homie said:


> I jumped out of the car today to close the garage door, the key was in my jacket pocket, when I got back in the car the key fob battery low warning light came on. I turned off the engine and tried it again, no warning light this time, likewise when I came home again no problem. The car is onl9 9 month old, is it likely to be the battery ?.


As you have guessed it seems a bit early but it could be, mine went after 18 months.


----------



## ZephyR2

I got that message a few months ago. It came up just as I was reaching down into the passenger footwell. The key was in my jacket pocket and I wonder whether the thickness of my jacket plus my body mass coming between the fob and the sensor caused it to detect a reduced signal. Not had it at all since.


----------



## Homie

Chers guys,

I have put a spare battery in the glovebox just in case.


----------



## EvilTed

Homie said:


> Chers guys,
> 
> I have put a spare battery in the glovebox just in case.


Let's hope the battery goes while the car is unlocked then!


----------



## ZephyR2

Better still, familiarise yourself with the parts of the manual that explain how to open the car with emergency key and the procedure for starting with a dead fob.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

*Page 28: Removing the emergency key*








Press the release catches (1) Fig. 15 and pull the emergency key out of the remote control key.

*You can use the emergency key to*
- activate/deactivate* the front airbag on the passenger's side => page 237.
- lock/unlock the glove box.
- lock/unlock the vehicle manually => page 32.
- lock the doors manually => page 32.

*Page 32: Locking and unlocking the doors manually*








Should the central locking system fail to work, the doors must be locked/unlocked separately using the emergency key.

*Locking and unlocking the driver's door with the emergency key*
> Remove the emergency key => page 28.
> To unlock the driver's door, turn the key to the unlock position (1) => Fig. 21.
> To lock the driver's door, move the selector lev­er to position P (automatic gearbox) and turn the key to the lock position (2) *once* => */!\*

*Locking the passenger's door with the emergency key*
The mechanical locking device is located on the end face of the passenger's door. It is only visible when the door is open. 
> Remove the emergency key => page 28.
> Pull the cap out of the opening => Fig. 22.
> Insert the key in the slot inside and turn it as far as the stop to the right (if the door is on the right* side) or to the left (if the door is on the left side). 
Once the passenger's door has been closed it can no longer be opened from the outside. The door can be opened from the inside by pulling the door handle.

*/!\ WARNING*
On vehicles with an anti-theft alarm system*, do not leave anyone (especially children) in the car if it is locked from the outside and the safelock mechanism* is activated: the doors and windows cannot then be opened from the inside => page 32. Locked doors could delay assistance in an emergency, potentially put­ting lives at risk.

*Page 71: Starting the engine after a malfunction*
If the remote control key battery is exhausted or if radio interference or a system malfunction oc­curs, extra steps may be necessary in order to start the engine.








If the message *i)) Remote control key: hold back of key against marked area. See owner's manual* is displayed, you can still start the engine man­ually.
> Manual gearbox: Press the clutch pedal. 
> Automatic gearbox: Press the brake pedal. 
> Press the START ENGINE STOP button. 
> Hold the remote control key against the symbol i)) => Fig. 74, as shown in the illustration. The engine should start. 
> If the engine does not start automatically, press the START ENGINE STOP button again.


----------



## Homie

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Cheers pcbbc very useful info.


----------

